# Waterfowl - do unrecovered cripples count in the bag limit?



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Boehr,
There's been some debate over on the waterfowl forum about this. Let's say you cripple a duck, you go after it and give 100% effort, and for whatever reason it gets away. The question is does this bird count in your daily bag limit even though it was not recovered?

My personal policy is that I do in fact count it in my bag, recovered or not. However, I do not believe the law requires me to do so...just my own preference. Some of the guys on the waterfowl forum claim that it is the law. What's your thoughts?


----------



## Jason Adam (Jun 27, 2001)

No. Its not in your possetion. There is the ethical question, but by the law, bag limit is bag limit. It doesnt count. There would be way to much assumtion and burdon of proof on the part of an officer for a duck that could more often than not, not be identified by the officer that saw it get shot, as well as who shot it, no to mention, some crips get recovered by other hunters. Not implying thta crippling ducks is OK, just answering the law part...


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

No, it does not count. As stated above, more an individual ethical question. Same type of thing if you shoot a deer but can't find it etc., do you destroy your kill tag, ethical.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

boehr said:


> No, it does not count. As stated above, more an individual ethical question. Same type of thing if you shoot a deer but can't find it etc., do you destroy your kill tag, ethical.


The deer analogy is exactly what I thought of, and I'm glad you agree. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2005)

> Same type of thing if you shoot a deer but can't find it etc., do you destroy your kill tag


Yes. I've done just that for the two that I've lost over the last 15 years. 

I usually place the tag in the memories album with a narrative of the hunt, or wrap the tag around the arrow I used. Helps me to contemplate, analyze, and remember my failure. Just a personal thing.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Alpha Male said:


> Yes. I've done just that for the two that I've lost over the last 15 years.
> 
> I usually place the tag in the memories album with a narrative of the hunt, or wrap the tag around the arrow I used. Helps me to contemplate, analyze, and remember my failure. Just a personal thing.


I commend you, there is nothing wrong with that but it is still your ethics, not madated by law.


----------

